# How I stop a Marshmallow S6 insisting on a password every time I turn it on?



## Bungle73 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been through the settings and I can't work out how to do it.  On Lollipop I could use a fingerprint all of the time.  Why do I need to use a password now? I thought the whole point of the fingerprint scanner was so that you didn't need to keep typing in passwords!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2016)

How to set Samsung Galaxy S6 lock screen security

Samsung Galaxy S6 lock screen - Galaxy S6 Guide


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 10, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> How to set Samsung Galaxy S6 lock screen security
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S6 lock screen - Galaxy S6 Guide


Thanks.

That's out of date though. I followed the directions, but Marshmallow insists on you using a gesture, PIN or password to "protect your fingerprints". 

I've changed it to a PIN, and I'll see how I get on with that.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 13, 2016)

If I recall correctly it's because Marshmallow uses full disk encryption so requires a PIN etc... When it's first switched on. 

I'm not sure it's possible to switch off but if you can it'll be under encryption in the settings rather than the lock screen.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't turn it off.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mojofilter said:


> If I recall correctly it's because Marshmallow uses full disk encryption so requires a PIN etc... When it's first switched on.
> 
> I'm not sure it's possible to switch off but if you can it'll be under encryption in the settings rather than the lock screen.


There isn't an "Encryption" option, only the "Lock Screen and Security" that I went into before.


souljacker said:


> Don't turn it off.


Why would I want to keep it on if I'm not going to be using it? Waste of energy.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Why would I want to keep it on if I'm not going to be using it? Waste of energy.



What if someone wants to call you?


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> There isn't an "Encryption" option, only the "Lock Screen and Security" that I went into before.
> 
> Why would I want to keep it on if I'm not going to be using it? Waste of energy.



Looks like you don't have a choice. 
How often do you switch your phone off and on again? Putting in a PIN when it boots can't be that big of a deal?


----------



## xenon (Mar 13, 2016)

TBF the Iphone does the same thing, - requires a pin before you can use fingerprint after being switched back on.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> There isn't an "Encryption" option, only the "Lock Screen and Security" that I went into before.
> 
> Why would I want to keep it on if I'm not going to be using it? Waste of energy.



Eh? You only switch your phone on when you want to use it? Weirdo.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 13, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> What if someone wants to call you?


Why would someone want to call me if I'm at home or asleep?


Mojofilter said:


> Looks like you don't have a choice.
> How often do you switch your phone off and on again? Putting in a PIN when it boots can't be that big of a deal?


It's an annoyance. The point of the fingerprint scanner is so you don't have to keep entering  a password. So why do I have to?


souljacker said:


> Eh? You only switch your phone on when you want to use it? Weirdo.


Why would I want my phone on if I'm at home, or asleep?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2016)

Look, it's not my business to tell you what you should do. What I do, though, is have my phone on at all times. That way, if I get an email, text or, god forbid, a telephone call, I know about it. I also leave it on overnight as it's my alarm too. I suspect I am in the majority with this but like I said, you can do what you want.

As for the keying in a password thing, I think its a security feature. No idea if you can switch it off but it's only annoying because you seem to switch the phone on and off a lot more than the average user.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Why would someone want to call me if I'm at home or asleep?
> 
> It's an annoyance. The point of the fingerprint scanner is so you don't have to keep entering  a password. So why do I have to?
> 
> Why would I want my phone on if I'm at home, or asleep?


You're using a phone incorrectly


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like you can't turn off the encryption in MM so rightly or wrongly you're going to have to live with it.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> There isn't an "Encryption" option, only the "Lock Screen and Security" that I went into before.
> 
> Why would I want to keep it on if I'm not going to be using it? Waste of energy.


I suspect you may not be fully up to speed with the whole mobile device paradigm.

But since I suspect you're probably rather enjoying playing the curmudgeonly "fings ain't wot they used ter be" role, it'd seem a shame to spoil that by talking about the mobile device paradigm.

So I'll content myself with pointing out that they probably did it _specifically_ to annoy curmudgeonly types with rose-tinted nostalgia for the old days when you just gave an urchin a shiny penny to convey your handwritten note to Mr Perkins, who would oblige said urchin with another shiny penny upon delivery.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Unless one is a member of the emergency services or something, no one needs to be contactable 24/7.  People today are too obsessed with never being out of touch. And that causes a lot of problems.

If I'm at home and someone needs to contact me they can call the landline. And no way do I want to be disturbed in the middle of the night. And I already have a radio/alarm clock, so don't need to use my phone.

I also turn my phone off when I'm in the cinema, or on a walking tour. It's common decency.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2016)

I just turn it on silent. That way I can see if someone wants to contact me but I can feign ignorance.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Unless one is a member of the emergency services or something, no one needs to be contactable 24/7.  People today are too obsessed with never being out of touch. And that causes a lot of problems.


Good. Well, you solve all OUR problems by switching your phone off, and we'll listen with carefully contrived "interested" expressions as you maunder on about how inconvenient it is that a pervasive, modern, always-on technology doesn't pander to your exact requirements.



Bungle73 said:


> If I'm at home and someone needs to contact me they can call the landline. And no way do I want to be disturbed in the middle of the night. And I already have a radio/alarm clock, so don't need to use my phone.
> 
> I also turn my phone off when I'm in the cinema, or on a walking tour. It's common decency.


It sounds as if you have yet to grasp the intricacies of the "silent" setting of your phone. Bless.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 13, 2016)

You can go one further than silent without switching it off if you really want to - airplane mode. 
Nobody can contact you, saves energy and you won't need to keep putting your password in.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2016)

Mojofilter said:


> You can go one further than silent without switching it off if you really want to - airplane mode.
> Nobody can contact you, saves energy and you won't need to keep putting your password in.



That's a good idea actually. You could drop a widget on your screen to switch it on and off. You should do this Bungle73 and get with the program.


----------



## Jago (Mar 13, 2016)

Marshmallow has a "Do Not Disturb" feature which allows you to disable all notifications or just allow those you consider priority. Haven't explored it yet but it sounds as if it could be a solution.

How to use Android Marshmallow's new notifications settings

*relurks*


----------



## keybored (Mar 13, 2016)

Jago said:


> Marshmallow has a "Do Not Disturb" feature which allows you to disable all notifications or just allow those you consider priority. Haven't explored it yet but it sounds as if it could be a solution.
> 
> How to use Android Marshmallow's new notifications settings
> 
> *relurks*


So does Lollipop. It's dead handy.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't think I would ever call someones landline number. 
Infact I am struggling to think of a friend who has one.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 13, 2016)

But that's still going to run my battery down.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 13, 2016)

It really isn't.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 13, 2016)

The Boy said:


> It really isn't.


The phone's on; that means it's consuming power.


----------



## keybored (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> The phone's on; that means it's consuming power.


You might lose a whole 5% overnight! 

Not what I'd describe as "run down", but if you have a problem for every solution offered it's pointless anyone making suggestions isn't it?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> The phone's on; that means it's consuming power.


Urchins and shiny pennies are your only solution. They don't consume power - well, at least only in a way that is beyond your concern. Win.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 13, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> The phone's on; that means it's consuming power.



Not in any meaningful sense.  Seriously.  Android lets you see what is using how much power.  I suggest you investigate that facility.


----------



## xenon (Mar 13, 2016)

Get a nokia 3310.


----------



## jontz01 (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't think you're mad.

I do tend to use airplane mode as an alternative though, leaving the phone on but essentially dead.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 14, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> The phone's on; that means it's consuming power.


Airplane mode consumes next to nothing. It would probably last for a month if you just left it on airplane mode without touching it. 
In fact I'd bet that it's more efficient than switching it off and booting it up once a day - which itself usually knocks a couple of % off the battery. 

Not 100% sure why you're worried about power so much though, keeping a smartphone charged for a year costs about £1.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 14, 2016)

Mojofilter said:


> Airplane mode consumes next to nothing. It would probably last for a month if you just left it on airplane mode without touching it.
> In fact I'd bet that it's more efficient than switching it off and booting it up once a day - which itself usually knocks a couple of % off the battery.
> 
> Not 100% sure why you're worried about power so much though, keeping a smartphone charged for a year costs about £1.


TBH, I'm not all that sure why our mutual friend even _has_ a smartphone. I guess it's hard for those of us who've bought into the whole smartphone thing, accepted the inevitable privacy compromises, and perhaps even rather enjoy the fact that our device is busily keeping in touch even when we're not using it, to appreciate the mindset of someone for whom most of the benefits of a smartphone are things they don't really want.

If you go to the cinema, or most meetings, someone will ask people to "turn off their mobiles" - I never do, though I always check to make sure it's on silent (which it usually is - the nature of my work is such that I have to be uninterruptible). If I had to turn my phone on in between sessions to check for urgent messages, I'd a) be forever starting the bloody thing up, and b) would probably have a flat battery by lunchtime...


----------

